# ETA 959.001 quartz movement or similar



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

*ETA 959.001 quartz movement or similar*


View Advert


They were fitted to a lot of quite high end watches, but seem to be fragile.

Alternatively, if anyone knows of a time only movement that is 20.8 mm wide and 1.5mm thick to use as a replacement then I'm all ears, like a cheap sausage!




*Advertiser*

scottswatches



*Date*

20/09/17



*Price or Trade Value*

£0.01



*Category*

Wanted


----------

